# New Jetta or CPO 328i?



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

My wife is interested in a Jetta sedan but for the same price we can get a nicely equipped 2007 328i CPO sedan with less than 30k on the odometer. The CPOs we've seen are in great condition.

She couldn't care less about cars, but she keeps them a very long time (she currently has a 14 year old Camry).

From a pure longevity standpoint, considering future repairs and overall cost of ownership, I wonder which is the better car -- a new Jetta or a used BMW with 3 years on the clock.

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

PM me with the price range you want to spend and I will give you some recommendations.


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

Robert A said:


> She couldn't care less about cars, but she keeps them a very long time (she currently has a 14 year old Camry).
> 
> From a pure longevity standpoint, considering future repairs and overall cost of ownership, I wonder which is the better car -- a new Jetta or a used BMW with 3 years on the clock.


From a pure longevity standpoint, does it have to be either of those two? If I was thinking about holding on to it for 14 (or even 8-10) years and cost of ownership, I'd probably buy a Honda Accord or Civic.

In some ways, the Jetta is the worst of both worlds. You neither get Honda-like reliability nor BMW-like fun factor. The GTI and GLI are fun cars by all accounts, but the base Golfs and Jettas are just ordinary, underpowered FWD cars once you take away VW's slick marketing and the somewhat cult following in certain demographics.


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

1985mb said:


> From a pure longevity standpoint, does it have to be either of those two? If I was thinking about holding on to it for 14 (or even 8-10) years and cost of ownership, I'd probably buy a Honda Accord or Civic...


If she doesn't care about cars, and wants one that lasts, get her an Accord, TSX, or TL.


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

Yes those are all good cars, but we've narrowed it down to the choices I listed above.


----------



## fuz (Feb 6, 2002)

Urg, just let her decide so she doesn't grill you later if you make a choice for her. 

Personally I'd take the 328i; less depreciation, more parts and mechanics available. Think the Jetta in its current form with the chrome grille and big headlights looks funny.


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

Look, if it were entirely up to me, I'd put her in a GTI. Those cars are fun, and at least they come from Germany.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

I got a Jetta about a year ago as a rental/ loaner car as my 335i was being serviced and thought it was great.

It was the basic model but it came with a lot of features. Overall it felt like a 'driver's' car :thumbup:

the 328i is agreat too ... it all comes down to buying a used car versus new ... whcih one does your weife want ?

My buddy bought a 07 328i with around 9000 miles and it still smells & feels new ...


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Between the two, buy the 328. Longer warranty + maintenance + better resale value.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

'Cane said:


> Between the two, buy the 328. Longer warranty + maintenance + better resale value.


It's CPO so the warranty is nearly shot. I'm not clear on why a used BMW is okay for the buyer but a used Jetta isn't. Seems like both as CPO the Jetta makes a strong case on savings alone.


----------



## e60lover (Dec 28, 2005)

I don't see why people knock base level VW's. I can totally understand why people buy them (my son has a '09 MKV Jetta). They have great safety features/ratings, a long list of standard features, and more than enough power for their segment. You also get that teutonic German/Audish feeling that is a rare find in the compact sedan segment. I say go with the V-Dub. 

BTW, I'd check out the Jetta Wolfsberg Edition...It has a really nice black grill as well as the same 2.0 turbo engine in the GTI/GLI.


----------



## jagu (Nov 7, 2006)

BMW's after sales service is superior to Volkswagen. You wouldn't think so if you read the posts on this board but it's true. BMW dealers provide a better service than most other manufacturers' dealers. So, I'd go with the 328i.


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

blueguydotcom said:


> It's CPO so the warranty is nearly shot. I'm not clear on why a used BMW is okay for the buyer but a used Jetta isn't. Seems like both as CPO the Jetta makes a strong case on savings alone.


No. It's CPO so the warranty is 6 years/100K. It's not as comprehensive as the original 4 year/50K, but it's still nice to have.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

e60lover said:


> I don't see why people knock base level VW's. I can totally understand why people buy them (my son has a '09 MKV Jetta). They have great safety features/ratings, a long list of standard features, and more than enough power for their segment. You also get that teutonic German/Audish feeling that is a rare find in the compact sedan segment. I say go with the V-Dub.
> 
> BTW, I'd check out the Jetta Wolfsberg Edition...It has a really nice black grill as well as the same 2.0 turbo engine in the GTI/GLI.


The power is the only part of the equation that makes Jettas difficult to live with. I really can't see how people can live with a car daily that has less than 200 HP. And yes, it's used daily.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

'Cane said:


> No. It's CPO so the warranty is 6 years/100K. It's not as comprehensive as the original 4 year/50K, but it's still nice to have.


No, it's not 6 years. It's from the point you buy it, which is usually 3 years/45k into the relationship. So really all that's covered is one oil change and maybe brakes. After that there's the deductible and proving the problem isn't wear and tear. Very little is actually covered by the CPO. For normal maintenance the car still should go to a good mechanic, not the expensive guys at BMW.

Not covered (http://www.bmwusa.com/Standard/Content/CPO/Warranty/NotCovered.aspx):


> *Upkeep Items
> Maintenance; engine, transmission, and body adjustments; wheel alignment, balancing or rotation; wiper blade inserts; engine drive belts; spark plugs; filters; fuses; all batteries; all hoses and clamps (except air conditioning and power steering); oils, lubricants, fluids, refrigerants and coolants (except as required in the course of a covered repair); brake pads and rotors; brake shoes and drums; manual transmission clutch assemblies; suspension dampers (shock absorbers/strut elements); exhaust systems; tires.
> 
> Wear and Tear
> ...


What is covered?


> In general : The Certified Pre-Owned BMW Limited Warranty is designed to protect owners *from defects in materials and workmanship on covered parts* and components. The broad coverage includes the parts and systems listed below except where specifically noted in the 'Not Covered' section of The Certified Pre-Owned BMW Protection Plan Consumer Information Statement (available for examination at your BMW center)


Defects in materials. If it hasn't shown up in 4 years, it's probably not going to in year 5.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

328's reek of poseur status. For the price they are mediocre at best... especially when key options like premium and/or sport are missing. As stated before you should really steer towards Acura or Toyota for logevity. Take a look at a Mazda 6 or Mitsu Lancer for something a little more interesting.

I can recall several 200k mile late model VW's but no hi mile BMW's come to mind. After my last experience when the CPO warranty ran out - I would never own an other BMW that was not under warranty. Alaso - If you are near Santa Monica - the service is great there and you dont pay for free cappuccino and bagels a la BMW.


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

blueguydotcom said:


> No, it's not 6 years. It's from the point you buy it, which is usually 3 years/45k into the relationship. So really all that's covered is one oil change and maybe brakes.


Why are you confusing the CPO *warranty* with the maintenance plan?


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

Despite all the bad press, your best bet for long-term (10+ yrs) reliability is probably still Toyota (and Honda). And you could drive a really hard bargain right now. Personally I think a lot of their designs (Highlander, Rav4 Sport, Venza) look a lot better than the competition like Pilot, Murano, CX7, etc. I know you're looking at sedans probably, but I'm just throwing out some ideas that would seem more of a "change" for your wife and would still remain relatively fuel efficient. 

I'd also like to add the caveat to people raving about their new Jettas or Golfs. Go look at, say, a 4yr old one. They don't look or feel that good. I've driven a bunch of MKVs and MKIVs from zipcar. Before you say, "Well that was a rental" I'll add that equivalent zipcars like Mazda 3s still feel pretty fresh. There's nothing terribly wrong but the vdubs but let's just say without a badge you'd never differentiate it from its Japanese counterparts. Actually VW's 1.8T and 2.0T used to get terrible reviews on NVH (don't know if that's changed). "Teutonic" is just a marketing buzzword invented by VW. 

I also don't know if you guys are coming from BMW and that's why you think the standard features are great. Maybe in some direct comparisons they are. But as far as one can generalize about brands, the Japanese brands (especially Acura and Infiniti) tend to give you the most features and tech for the buck. I'd look at the Acura TSX if MT is an option for your wife.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

^^ Way to restate what was said above.

Robert: The problem with asking that question on this board is most of these people have drank gallons of the BMW kool-aid (and appear to need to justify their [over priced] purchase). You'd get the same but opposite reaction on VW vortex.

Let your wife drive both and let her decide.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

Buy her a motorcycle. Chicks on bikes = hot


----------

